
A note on our lawsuit against Otto and Uber - antoine1fr
https://medium.com/waymo/a-note-on-our-lawsuit-against-otto-and-uber-86f4f98902a1
======
Fricken
Another note on the Lawsuit: Levandowski isn't a layman when it comes to
Lidar. Between Darpa and beginning his tenure at Google he founded 510
systems, a little known lidar company that was fundamental to Google's mapping
and autonomy efforts, which was quietly acquired by Google in 2011. I'm not
sure how this might affect the outcome of the case, or if it will grant
Levandowski any leverage in court.

[http://spectrum.ieee.org/robotics/artificial-
intelligence/th...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/robotics/artificial-
intelligence/the-unknown-startup-that-built-googles-first-selfdriving-car)

